# How long is the CEOTP Infantry Officer contract?



## narushima (9 Feb 2007)

Hello people,

I know that the pilot CEOTP contract is 9years but is it the same with Infantry Officer? Since it cost about 2.5mil to train a pilot I would think that maybe the Infantry officer contarc is a bit shorter.

Also when does the contract starts? Is it when you are done at St-Jean or when you are done with the Infatry Officer training? If so how long is that training normally?

Can I ask for a career change when I am being training for Infantry Officer? As I have done all test for Pilot I guess I could just switch from Infantry Officer to pilot.

Thanks,
Narushima


----------



## CdnArtyWife (9 Feb 2007)

I believe it is 9 years as well. A very good friend of mine enrolled as CEOTP Arty Officer...and his contract was 9 years.

Take from that what you may.


----------



## dardt (9 Feb 2007)

Make sure you understand the difference between "contract" and "restricted release" in the CF. Do a search on this site.


----------



## narushima (9 Feb 2007)

All I found is a Restricted Release form but it dosnt explain the difference between the two. Would you mind explaining to me please 

Thanks


----------



## SupersonicMax (9 Feb 2007)

Did you work towards your degree during this 3 years period?

Max


----------



## Meridian (9 Feb 2007)

I was told 9 years at the CFRC (Amrour) for CEOTP.

I quote:

"Your contract is 9 years, so this means you have essentially 9 years to complete your degree. Remember, you will be doing it part time, and if you haven't completed much of a degree, it could be very hard for you to complete it in 9 years."


(4 year regular degree x part time (double at least) = 8 years...


----------



## dardt (10 Feb 2007)

narushima said:
			
		

> All I found is a Restricted Release form but it dosnt explain the difference between the two. Would you mind explaining to me please
> 
> Thanks



These should help.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36122/post-290887.html#msg290887

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13670/post-411258.html#msg411258

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30846/post-219809.html#msg219809

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26760/post-167015.html#msg167015

and there are others, just use the search function.


----------



## narushima (10 Feb 2007)

Do CEOTP salary start at 42000$ like DEO?


----------



## George Wallace (10 Feb 2007)

OK

It appears, you haven't caught onto how this site works.  Here is some help in finding what you want, as Pay Scales are already published and you just have to look at them to know your answer.  You can also find answers to many of your future questions, by paying close attention to the following details:

Once again: "Welcome to Army.ca". Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions


Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## cftoronto (17 Mar 2007)

The recruiter at the recruitment centre told me you had nine years to complete your degree, but the army doesn't subsidize your education.  However, they do pay you a fair amount(the same as an NCM infantry soldier).  

Hope this isn't too off topic, but does anyone know if you get paid the same amount every month regardless of whether you're in training or in school. (Suppose you spend a whole month in school, do you still get paid?) If there are any members who were in this entry plan or are currently enrolled can you please shed some light?
Thanks


----------



## imjustsomeguy (17 Mar 2007)

The CF does pay for your education: in the form of reimbursement. As for the length of the contract, it is my understanding that they are all different. This is what the CFRC has told me.


----------



## observor 69 (17 Mar 2007)

Meridian said:
			
		

> I was told 9 years at the CFRC (Amrour) for CEOTP.
> 
> I quote:
> 
> ...



It might be useful to followers of this thread to visit the U of Manitoba web page:
http://www.umanitoba.ca/extended/military/

Military Support Office
The aim of the Military Support Office is to assist Canadian Forces personnel (Regular and Reserve), retired members, civilian employees of the Department of National Defence, as well as their dependants, in pursuing a university education on a part-time basis.

The extensive mobility of Canadian Forces personnel, which often interrupts studies and increases the difficulty of satisfying the 'residency' requirement for graduation, is taken into account by this program.

Degree credit is given for a wide range of military training and service, and academic counselling services are provided by program Student Advisors.

Over 110 Distance Education courses available in Arts, Science, Social Work, Nursing, Education, and Recreation Studies.  Courses may be taken by Correspondence (Independent Study), by Net-Based Study, or On Campus.


----------



## Franko (17 Mar 2007)

Again troops...do a search. This has been covered time and time again.

Locked with usual caveats applied.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------

